# Mineral Makeup EXPIRES



## Momo (Jan 10, 2007)

I realize this might sound stupid, but I was really surprised to see that MMu actually expires. I figured with the ingredients it has, it wouldn't. *Can anyone explain to me why it expires??*

I'm really disappointed because I realized I may not even finish my foundation before it expires, and I have a lot left.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 10, 2007)

omg, it does? where did you read that?


----------



## catkins (Jan 10, 2007)

I did not know that either, hmmmm. Hope someone will know more about this.


----------



## Momo (Jan 10, 2007)

My bare minerals foundation has an expiration date right on the container. Check yours.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't use bare minerals, and I just checked my mmu - it doesn't have an expiry date :|


----------



## SunsetRainwater (Jan 10, 2007)

I didn't think mineral make-up expires. Everyday minerals says her mmu never expires but she reccommends buying a new one after a year, so maybe BE's date is more of a freshness guarantee.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 10, 2007)

It probably doesn't actually expire if you keep it properly (dry, cool, out of direct sunlight).

Makeup is required by law to have an "expires after opening" date on it. It looks like an open container with a number in it. The number is the number of months after opening that it "expires". To be hones, the only thing I ever pay attention to that number for is mascara.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 10, 2007)

It depends on the ingredients. Does it contain rice or cornstarch?


----------



## MayFan (Jan 10, 2007)

Meow don't expire  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 10, 2007)

I read that BE was "forced" by the FDA to place an expiration date on their jars because it contains spf. I don't know how it would connect with that when the titanium dioxide that contains the spf is actually an inert mineral that doesn't expire. Other than that, I do believe that mineral cosmetics technically don't have an expiration. I was told on the Monave board that the lipglazes and foundation don't expire. The foundation is made up of inorganic, inert materials that cannot harbor bacteria except if you introduce water to it. So as long as your makeup is kept away from moisture, and no foreign matter is introduced into it, I believe it will not expire.


----------



## laurenbusta (Jan 10, 2007)

wow thats crazy..


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 11, 2007)

thats good to know, ty for the info!


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 11, 2007)

It was several months into MMU that I found other companies on the web that sold smaller (sample) jars of eyeshadow, eyeliner, etc. I use BE Cashmere every single day. I will have this one jar for at least another decade. I'm fair skinned, so a little goes a long way. Since I don't use the other BE colors everyday, they will probably last me TWO decades. I won't have a problem with my foundation. Now the Bisque, I bet it takes me at least 2 years to use that up. Hopefully, no eye infections from the minerals as they get older.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying this...I didn't think it expired either. It's really weird that the SPF factor would force BE to have any expiration date on it though.


----------



## Momo (Jan 11, 2007)

This is all very interesting. thanks all that responded to me


----------



## LePa (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you remember where you read that?


----------



## farris2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hmmm the commercial said that BM lasts forever...maybe she was exaggerating?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 21, 2007)

beaddicts.com


----------



## Momo (Jan 21, 2007)

IMO I think the info might be a little biased from that site. Just MO.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like others said, it doesn't expire but I think it's always good to replace products after a year or two.


----------



## dustyy (Jan 21, 2007)

mineral makeup shouldnt expire because it doesn't have binders in it.

if it does have binders, then it will expire.

;x


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

I heard that the FDA required an expiraton date.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 26, 2007)

what's a binder? :frown:


----------



## zgreatscot (Jan 29, 2007)

I doubt that mineral makeup expire either. It's powder so there's no moisture for bacteria to breed.


----------



## madrivergirl (Jan 29, 2007)

If your mineral makeup leans toward all-natural ingredients, then it probably has very little preservatives. As long as there are enough preservatives to keep it from inhabiting bacteria, it should be okay...


----------



## girl_geek (Jan 31, 2007)

That's what I've always heard ... as long as you don't expose it to moisture, there's no way for the bacteria to grow so it won't expire.

My uneducated guess would be that once you open the container and use it, you should probably still use it up *fairly* soon ... you never know what kind of moisture it's being exposed to in the air, from your skin care or other products, or from your makeup brush (my skin is so oily it wouldn't surprise me if a tiny bit of oil gets on my brush even though I wash my face 5 minutes before doing makeup! lol)


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so glad you posted this now I know which ones to use up first. Thank you


----------



## nursie (Feb 1, 2007)

that is weird, i've just gotten interested in mineral makeup and one of the selling points they use is that since the ingredients are all natural minerals that the makeup doesnt expire


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 1, 2007)

This probably does have to do with the SPF. Since they are claming SPF on their minerals, they have to treat it like an OTC drug (which I think all require expiration dates). Titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, and talc are all physical UV blockers, so I don't think time would degrade their ability to protect, but I'll have to look into that.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 2, 2007)

^ Thanks, then the statement I read from beaddicts.com may carry a ring of truth, after all.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks! Please post when you know:rotfl:


----------



## kshizzle (Jan 1, 2013)

it doesnt. http://sephora-the-beauty-authority.bellasugar.com/FAQ---Does-Bare-Escentuals-Mineral-Foundation-expire-707425


----------



## D24466 (Mar 10, 2013)

The only mineral makeup that expires is the solid minerals like compact foundation and eye shadows because they are created without preservatives. Loose minerals powders don't expire, I wouldn't keep my  loose foundation for lets say 3 years, but eyeshadows I have heard of people keeping bareminerals eyeshadows for more than 7 and still good as new.


----------

